# child vomiting only at night



## Nikki Christina (Mar 27, 2003)

last week my 4 year old daughter threw up wensday night, thursday night, then again sat night
otherwise she is fine.. playing , eatting, normal

well.. it didnt happen again till friday night.. she stayed with my mom & again threw up
early this morning she did it again

its always while shes sleeping
dosent seem to matter what she eats..
sometimes it's alot of food... sometimes barely any

Im gonna take her to the doc tomorrow..

but anyone have any ideas what could be going on?


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

A friend's daughter has this Sounds very similar to her symptoms


----------



## Satori (Jan 30, 2003)

I'm thinking something along the lines of maybe a sinus infection or post nasal drip that's getting swallowed and pooling in her tummy till it makes her nausea and she pukes.


----------



## Kim (Nov 19, 2001)

My dd did this too until we realized that it was vitamin-related. Specifically, vites with iron. She was fine all day, but her tummy couldn't handle it at night. Possibility?


----------



## Nikki Christina (Mar 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kim*
My dd did this too until we realized that it was vitamin-related. Specifically, vites with iron. She was fine all day, but her tummy couldn't handle it at night. Possibility?

humm..
I dunno.. we give her centrum kids.. but I dont remember every day..
Ill have to pay attention to see if it happens when she gets it or not..
but Im pretty sure I didnt give her 1 yesterday & last night it was alot she threw up

what vitamins were you giving?


----------



## Nikki Christina (Mar 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Satori*
I'm thinking something along the lines of maybe a sinus infection or post nasal drip that's getting swallowed and pooling in her tummy till it makes her nausea and she pukes.

can you have a sinus infection without having a runny nose??


----------



## Satori (Jan 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nikki Christina*
can you have a sinus infection without having a runny nose??


I've never had a runny nose with a sinus infection, the stuff is to thick to run out although it has run down the back of my throat when the abx start killing it off which is pretty gross.


----------



## Shiloh (Apr 15, 2005)

athsma? Athsma and kids and nighttimes = the barfing is the first symtom I've seen...
occasional dry cough just like kem..?

there might be other things = does she suck on anything - thumb etc?
-tooth paste swallowing?

Or might be no good reason sometimes things just happen.


----------



## Kim (Nov 19, 2001)

nak

I think it was Centrum. Now we do Gummy Vites w/out iron.


----------



## Marsupialmom (Sep 28, 2003)

I would lean to sinus drainage or acid reflux. My GERD child has done this to us a few times.


----------



## MrsMoe (May 17, 2005)

Sounds like a really bad case of acid reflux, which can be nasty when you lay down.


----------



## grisandole (Jan 11, 2002)

I had a similar problem, I'd wake up late night/early morning incredibly nauseaous and then would throw up, it was awful. I had a post-nasal drip, was swallowing a bunch of snot (gross!), and of course lying down makes it much worse.

Is she eating something new that might make her mucousy? Dairy? Or allergies? Sometimes post nasal drips can be helped by drinking lots of water........

HTH


----------



## oliversmum2000 (Oct 10, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alkenny*
A friend's daughter has this Sounds very similar to her symptoms


OH MY GOSH!!!

i have never heard of this but my ds 1 from the age of about 2 till 3 1/2 to 4 vomited all the time only at night

every night he would vomit at least once sometimes 3 or 4 times with absolutely no obvious reasons at all, always gained weight and grew but was sick all the time

after seeing a specialist he was prescribed dom peridon which made him slightly hyper after a few weeks on this we took him off of it and his vomiting issues seemed to stop

he still has an extremely sensitive gag reflex which is very easily triggered but his night vomiting had stopped

but the cvs really sounds a lot like him


----------



## emblmrgrl (Jul 21, 2004)

Guess I'm here with more sympathy than help... my son has been doing this too. He threw up Friday night, not Saturday night, and then again last night. He seems fine during the day. I even said to my DH "Why is this only at night?!". His twin brother picked up the slack for him Saturday night though so I've had three straight nights of cleaning puke off the carpet... just lovely I tell ya.


----------



## Earth Angel (Dec 13, 2004)

My oldest just got over this virus....midnight madness......We took him to his DOM and he confirmed it to be a virus. It was very bizzarre...no feaver...energy during the day....he had 2 nights of it....fine for 6 days then 4 straight nights of it. By the 3rd night he was getting worn out from vomiting and not resting, but other than that he was fine.
Now Ds#2 vomited last night (hes only 18 mo) so I'm figuring he's got it as well

The thing that worked the best was to not allow him to eat much say after 3 or so. just some watered down juice or something. I had him eating most of his food in the AM and lunch time. That way there was nothing to vomit up....seemed to calm his stomach enough that he was able to get rid of the virus....and most importantly, rest Try and keep them on a liquid diet if at all possible too. I always just had any of us who were having stomach virus issues eat whatever our bodies were in the mood for, but during this whole thing I was reading a LOT and everywhere I read it said to limit solid foods and stay on a liquid diet for the first day after vomiting. It really seemed to help. On the last day it turned into a diahrreah thing and then he was done.

I don't know exactly what is going on with your dd OP, but just wanted to reassure you it could just be a stomach virus that needs to run its course


----------



## Nikki Christina (Mar 27, 2003)

thanks for all the suggestions everyone..

we saw her Ped today.. he checked her over & talked to us & says he cant see anything wrong..

he ordered a CT scan & some blood work.. so we are scheduled for those wensday

she threw up again last night

she dosent suck a paci, thumb. spits her toothpaste good.. she loves to spit & its the only time i let her
she sleeps with me & I dont think has nightmares

shes not eatten anything new & has never had allergies.. shes always been a really healthy kid.. except for a virus at 2 & one back in may.. shes never been sick with anything else

so I dunno..

the fact he order a CT scan makes me nervous though..


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

The CT is probably to just rule out anything physically going on. We went through all the x-rays and CT scans when the babe was diagnosed with reflux, to make sure if it wasn't something to do with *drawing a blank here* sphincter something or other...the opening at the top of the stomach.


----------



## Nikki Christina (Mar 27, 2003)

ah..
just wanted to add its a head CT he ordered


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nikki Christina*
ah..
just wanted to add its a head CT he ordered

Hmmmm...I'm no medical expert, wonder if it has anything to do with migraines or something then? (I know alot of people vomit with migraines.) ????

More


----------



## Earth Angel (Dec 13, 2004)

Sending you all healthy vibes for the tests today










Update us when you can.


----------



## Kim Dycio (Sep 13, 2013)

Hi,

I have been having this exact problem with my son, who is 6, this week. He vomited and had diarrhea once Sunday night. I kept him home from school Monday. He was fine all day and night Monday. Then vomited on Tuesday night, Wednesday night and twice Thursday night. He has no fever and is fine all day. I haven't yet brought him to the doctors but if this continues, I guess I will have to. Was curious to ask what your doctor thought? I was thinking the possibility of reflux or anxiety, but just not sure. Thanks and good luck!


----------



## Steckley (Oct 12, 2013)

My 5 year old DD has had the exact same problem for almost two weeks. Occasional Diarrhea and vomiting at night. She has one or two clear days then in the night wakes up with a stomach ache and throws up. Some times she has diarrhea too. The doc says its a stomach virus. I'd love to know what your doc says. We don't know anyone else with a stomach virus and no one else in the family has gotten it so it makes me a little nervous. Hope your son is feeling better by now!


----------



## me111 (Nov 14, 2013)

http://blogs.detroitnews.com/parenting/2013/03/01/vomiting-at-night-is-cause-for-concern-2/

This might be why they needed a CT of the head. My almost 7 year old daughter has the same problem.


----------



## HeckedyPeg (May 15, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *me111*
> 
> http://blogs.detroitnews.com/parenting/2013/03/01/vomiting-at-night-is-cause-for-concern-2/
> 
> This might be why they needed a CT of the head. My almost 7 year old daughter has the same problem.


Okay, now I'm all freaked out!

My DS, age 3, had two nights of vomiting around Halloween; he was feverish one of the days so I figured it was a stomach bug. Then last night he had the really severe vomiting, every 30 minutes or so from about midnight to 5am (though the intervals became longer as the night went on). I thought maybe it was food poisoning because that is how *I* vomit when my body is rejecting something. He was fine all day, no symptoms, then puked again tonight. Ugh.


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeckedyPeg*
> 
> Okay, now I'm all freaked out!
> 
> My DS, age 3, had two nights of vomiting around Halloween; he was feverish one of the days so I figured it was a stomach bug. Then last night he had the really severe vomiting, every 30 minutes or so from about midnight to 5am (though the intervals became longer as the night went on). I thought maybe it was food poisoning because that is how *I* vomit when my body is rejecting something. He was fine all day, no symptoms, then puked again tonight. Ugh.


I wouldn't worry! My kids vomit for all different reasons. This has happened to my DD. she has puked been fine a day and then puked again two days later or so. Just keep him hydrated and if it goes on another day I would call the dr.


----------



## mudpuppy4 (Jan 28, 2014)

OMG, my dr ordered a CT scan for my son who is going through the same thing... can you tell me what did it end up being as Im a nervous reck to the point a broke down crying on my way home from work today, than had to explain to my 7 year old why mommy was crying and that his 3 year old bro might be super sick. I could use some advice...


----------



## maragrace (Jan 28, 2014)

is it possible there's one food she eats every day?


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

Or almost an entire food group could do it, when the foods are varied but they all have the offending thing in it (such as wheat, dairy, or soy). Sinus infections, especially fungal ones, are hard to diagnose and persistent too. My dad had that, ended up curing it with a nasal irrigation thing, I think it had distilled water and baking soda in it I don't know what else.


----------



## becka1608 (Mar 27, 2014)

Hi,My sons 6 and has the same problem being sick in his sleep most nights I've even gone in his room 2 see his face in a pile of sick with him still asleep: ( the doctor last August said it was acid reflux and told me to give him gaviscon medicine, so last night at 10pm I was yet again,bathing and washing hair and bedding! Took him 2 another doctor 2day who has referred him to a hospital doctor: / bit nervous about what it can be this doctor 2day doesn't think it's acid reflux, he always gets a high temp with headaches(this is in the mornings/days) though


----------



## Jax 42 (Apr 25, 2014)

My grand-daughter 6 started an antibiotic for a strep infection and began vomiting only at night. We thought it was the antibiotic, but she hasn't taken it for three weeks and started vomiting only at night - otherwise she feels fine - sometimes it's just a bit of food - more like spit up and not much liquid - ideas?


----------



## apeydef (Mar 16, 2013)

I don't know what it is but could you get her on some probiotics? See if that helps. I like to give them to my daughter when she has to be on an antibiotic to restore the good bacteria.


----------



## Spiderpig (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm sorry your little one is sick, but this is worth trying. When Juniper was one time vomitty I made a ginger infusion and sweetened it with honey. Ginger is renowned for its anti inflammatory properties and she benefitted really well.

What I did was peel about an inch of root ginger, sliced it thinly then mashed it. You can use a rolling pin for this, or a pestle and mortar to grind the ginger root into a mush. Add a cup of water, up to 1.5 cups and boil the ginger root for about 10 minutes or more. Remove from the heat, add honey to sweeten and that's it. Even a little more ginger wouldn't harm, about a thumb-sized piece. Again, peel off the hard outer skin, slice and mush down, and this time boiling it for longer. Ginger is also very good for sea sickness, always chewed some crystallized ginger. It really does work and sits well on the tummy.


----------



## Yuba_River (Sep 4, 2006)

Vomiting at night or first thing in the morning can be a sign of something brain-related. Most likely NOT, but I have to mention it because it was the case for my goddaughter and her diagnoses was missed.


----------



## homeschoolingmama (Jun 15, 2007)

Someone I know whose daughter was around 18 months started vomiting at night. They got her checked and she had cancer. She is good now but that is what I thought of and you mentioned a CT scan of the head. Another note though is that she was projectile vomiting and you didn't mention that. It probably wouldn't be that but maybe that is why the doc is checking just to make sure? Seems like a lot of kids just get sick at night! Seems like a precaution they take.


----------



## Dylan Lawrence (Mar 1, 2015)

I see no mention of *CVS* or *Cyclic Vomiting Syndrome*.

I believe this disease describes my daughters condition almost exactly, but we are still going through tests. She is almost 5, she will vomit at 3am, wont the next night or 2 and then 3am again the next night, just in time to wreck the mattress protector that had finally air dried. All with no symptoms during the day, other than possibly a sore tummy prior to going to bed.

Unfortunately it looks like there isn't much knowledge or any known cures, other than it has a *link to mothers with migraines*, which my wife has. It also says she will likely grow out of it, and likely have migraines in the future.


----------

